# lionel 810 crane car - how to remove boom sector gear?



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

the boom sector gear is part # 810-20, the half gear at the base of the boom that is driven by the brass spiral gear in the cab. it's purpose is to raise and lower the boom.

does anyone have experience removing and replacing this part?

i have the boom assembly out (it's surprisingly heavy!) and am now wondering what to do next. do i need to bend every tab and split the boom into halves to get it out or is there some trick to pop it out?

thanks!


----------



## cjbianchi (Nov 13, 2011)

*Lionel O #810 Boom*

This rack gear is extremely brittle and will break if you try to force it out. Also if you try to separate the boom halves, the rack shaft will shatter. If you plan on painting the boom, mask this part along with the brass rollers.
Thanks CJB


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks for the info. my gear has cracked along its long axis from end to end. even though it hasn't fallen apart (yet), it's basically junk so i'm planning on cutting it out. now how to install the replacement? does the boom need to be disassembled then reassembled with the gear in place? that looks like the only way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure this answers your questions, but here's an 810 parts diagram, if you need it ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/cd/b123/000823.pdf

TJ


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

In case anyone had any doubts when I said the 810 boom is a large and surprisingly heavy assembly, here it is. The boom is larger than a lionel 257!

The dark grey sector gear visible at the base of the boom is cracked and partially spun.

I'll post a photo after I've replaced the gear and reassembled the entire crane car.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Holy haberdashery, Batman!" That's a HUGE boom! All tinplate, or some cast components?

Fabulous prewar/tinplate collection in the background, too!

TJ


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

Success!

The new sector gear is in place and the entire crane car is reassembled. 

The boom had to be partially dismantled by lifting tabs to install the new sector gear. There is no other way to replace it. The old, cracked sector gear is sitting in front of the crane car in the photo.

My 810 crane car, back on the track and ready for work...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, another antique joins the workforce!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW that is one nice looking crane!:thumbsup:

Now don't break it.


TJ, you got to get one.


What make is the yard tower? Lionel? Number?

Nice RR you have there.:thumbsup:


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

great looking crane. Makes me a little jealous.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

newB,

:worshippy::worshippy::worshippy:

The crane looks FABULOUS ... the paint is super crisp, and all of the metal work just glistens. Was that a total strip / restoration? Did you do the work?

Great job getting the gear operative!

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I've never seen one of those before. Looks neat!


----------

